# Squid deny Google search and allow Google captcha



## mrowcp (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello,
I'm trying to allow only Google captcha, but if I delete Google.com from my white list, Google captcha is not showing.

/var/log/squid/access.log:


```
1451325816.755  32 192.168.1.40 TCP_TUNNEL/200 580 CONNECT my.rapido.bg:443 - HIER_DIRECT/94.155.4  9.90 -
1451325816.759  32 192.168.1.40 TCP_TUNNEL/200 572 CONNECT my.rapido.bg:443 - HIER_DIRECT/94.155.4  9.90 -
--->1451325816.763  1 192.168.1.40 TCP_DENIED/403 370 CONNECT www.google.com:443 - HIER_NONE/- text/h  tml
1451325816.877  149 192.168.1.40 TCP_TUNNEL/200 1014 CONNECT my.rapido.bg:443 - HIER_DIRECT/94.155.  49.90 -
1451325821.888  5164 192.168.1.40 TCP_TUNNEL/200 1232 CONNECT my.rapido.bg:443 - HIER_DIRECT/94.155.  49.90 -
1451325821.891  5134 192.168.1.40 TCP_TUNNEL/200 585 CONNECT my.rapido.bg:443 - HIER_DIRECT/94.155.4  9.90 -
1451325821.903  5137 192.168.1.40 TCP_TUNNEL/200 561 CONNECT my.rapido.bg:443 - HIER_DIRECT/94.155.4  9.90 -
1451325821.912  5181 192.168.1.40 TCP_TUNNEL/200 1639 CONNECT my.rapido.bg:443 - HIER_DIRECT/94.155.  49.90 -
1451325821.940  5354 192.168.1.40 TCP_TUNNEL/200 5987 CONNECT my.rapido.bg:443 - HIER_DIRECT/94.155.  49.90 -
```

`# /usr/local/sbin/squid -v`

```
Squid Cache: Version 3.5.9
Service Name: squid
```

Also I try to add acl with *cache deny* and *aways_direct* for Google domain, but without any success.

Did I miss something?


----------



## JamesElstone (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi mrowcp,

Did you try adding an acl?


```
acl special_client src 10.1.2.3
acl GoogleRecaptcha url_regex ^https://www.google.com/recaptcha/$
acl GoogleCom dstdomain www.google.com
http_access allow special_client GoogleRecaptcha
http_access deny GoogleRecaptcha
http_access deny GoogleCom
```
See below for more info:
http://wiki.squid-cache.org/SquidFa..._a_single_address_to_access_a_specific_URL.3F

James


----------

